# Boldly going where no lathe has gone before.....



## MatthewZS (Mar 7, 2011)

So out of curiousity.....  I poke around the net alot and I find bowls made on lathes, pens made on lathes, table legs and candlesticks made on lathes, etc.....  We could all probably recite in our sleep the standard flapdoodle that people make on lathes.  What's the oddest thing you've seen someone make on a lathe?  Was there a website or discussion or howto or was it just a random photo?  Maybe YOU make something on your lathe that a person would never IMAGINE being made on a lathe?

Thanks


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 7, 2011)

Just about anything by Malcolm Tibbetts.  If you haven't heard of him, he is a segmenter from Tahoe that makes amazing things.  Here is a link to his gallery.

http://www.tahoeturner.com/gallery/100.html


----------



## kinggabby (Mar 7, 2011)

Something you should not turn on a lathe is cheese. Almost hurt my brother for trying it on my lathe... but it was kinda funny.


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 7, 2011)

bensoelberg said:
			
		

> Just about anything by Malcolm Tibbetts.  If you haven't heard of him, he is a segmenter from Tahoe that makes amazing things.  Here is a link to his gallery.
> 
> http://www.tahoeturner.com/gallery/100.html



A-MA-ZING!  Thanks for that link.
Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## OOPS (Mar 7, 2011)

My nephew Lukas just participated in his school's "Invention Convention."  He made an "automatic marshmallow toaster."  He used a 9 volt motor to turn the stick over the flame, and turned several pulleys in order to slow down the speed of rotation.  We thought it was pretty impressive for a 12 year old, especially because it is his own design.


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 7, 2011)

OOPS said:


> My nephew Lukas just participated in his school's "Invention Convention." He made an "automatic marshmallow toaster." He used a 9 volt motor to turn the stick over the flame, and turned several pulleys in order to slow down the speed of rotation. We thought it was pretty impressive for a 12 year old, especially because it is his own design.


 
Do you have pictures?  That sounds cool.


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Mar 7, 2011)

kinggabby said:
			
		

> Something you should not turn on a lathe is cheese. Almost hurt my brother for trying it on my lathe... but it was kinda funny.



Just toss some CA on it....should be okay!?!?!?


----------



## MatthewZS (Mar 7, 2011)

kinggabby said:


> Something you should not turn on a lathe is cheese. Almost hurt my brother for trying it on my lathe... but it was kinda funny.



I would think a good dry parmesean at low speed would be possible


----------



## bitshird (Mar 7, 2011)

I turned a part for a prosthetic leg for a dog a while back. did it on my Steel city out of HDPE,


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 7, 2011)

bitshird said:


> I turned a part for a prosthetic leg for a dog a while back. did it on my Steel city out of HDPE,



I'm sorry, I tried to resist.. I really did, I'm still trying to resist...

a dog leg.....:rotfl::rotfl:   whew! finally stopped the urge.


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 7, 2011)

How about curly fries?

Check out this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XMBbYM11I8


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Mar 7, 2011)

If you check out the Del Mano Gallery's website you'll be blown away by some of the work exhibited there.


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 7, 2011)

I had to pause on the dog leg story.


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Mar 7, 2011)

bitshird said:


> I turned a part for a prosthetic leg for a dog a while back. did it on my Steel city out of HDPE,


 

Was it natural edge leg? You know, was there any bark left on it...?

Yah, I went there!

Chris


----------



## jaywood1207 (Mar 7, 2011)

bitshird said:


> I turned a part for a prosthetic leg for a dog a while back. did it on my Steel city out of HDPE,



Pictures.  We want pictures.


----------



## OOPS (Mar 7, 2011)

bensoelberg said:


> OOPS said:
> 
> 
> > My nephew Lukas just participated in his school's "Invention Convention." He made an "automatic marshmallow toaster." He used a 9 volt motor to turn the stick over the flame, and turned several pulleys in order to slow down the speed of rotation. We thought it was pretty impressive for a 12 year old, especially because it is his own design.
> ...



Thanks for your interest.  Lukas was excited to learn that others were interested in his invention.  Here are some photos.

Incidentally, Lukas has also turned 5 pens to date.  One he kept for himself, and the others were given to his teachers.  Not a bad start for one who just turned 12.


----------



## arioux (Mar 7, 2011)

AlanZ said:


> How about curly fries?
> 
> Check out this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XMBbYM11I8



This is insane !!!!!  I got to try this


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 8, 2011)

OOPS said:


> bensoelberg said:
> 
> 
> > OOPS said:
> ...


 
That is awesome!! Tell your son that he did an amazing job.  There are a number of really young turners on here and just about all of them do great work.  Have him post some pictures of his pens and I'm sure you'll get a great response from the general membership here also!


----------



## MatthewZS (Mar 10, 2011)

WoodWorkinthe530 said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> > I turned a part for a prosthetic leg for a dog a while back. did it on my Steel city out of HDPE,
> ...



*slaps forehead*


----------



## holmqer (Mar 10, 2011)

Keith Holt turns some really amazing stuff. I saw him demonstrate this special articulated chuck that allows him to turn human faces and animal masks.

See his work here
http://www.kholtartwork.com/gallery.html

All the work in the gallery was turned! Some pieces are turned on over 30 axis.

The special articulated chuck that lets him turn on all these axis must weigh over 100 lbs and has an upper arm nearly a foot long and fore arm over a foot long. Imagine bolting a mechanical arm to your lathe with the ability to change the arm proportions as well as twist and turn the wrist with all the freedom of motion of a human hand.


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 10, 2011)

holmqer said:


> Keith Holt turns some really amazing stuff. I saw him demonstrate this special articulated chuck that allows him to turn human faces and animal masks.
> 
> See his work here
> http://www.kholtartwork.com/gallery.html
> ...


 
I would love to watch him turn one of those.  That is unbelievable.


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 10, 2011)

Turning french fries is awesome, im going to try it, may have to clean my lathe. dont want any inlay or cocobolo in it.


----------

